# 59430 can a provider bill more than 1



## kleinl (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello,
Can a practice/doctor bill more than one 59430 with DX V24.2 but on different dates of service?  The delivery had complications. 
Thanks


----------



## ctourville@HartfordSpecialists.org (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi No! you can only bill the PP care once with 59430. An alternative would be to see if the delivery documentation supports  the addition of Modifier 22 to receive add'l reimbursement for that piece of the service.

Carol


----------



## alarson (Aug 4, 2011)

No, 59430 includes postpartum hostpital and office services.  My question is, did your doc also deliver?  Did they provide total ob care?  

If your doc provided antepartum, delivery, and postpartum services you should be billing 59400.

If your doc delivered and did postpartum care (no antepartum) then 59410 would be correct.


----------

